# Home Depot



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

I was just curious to know if anyone has ever plowed a Home depot or knows of anyone that plows a home depot? Do you bid it for the entire season or do you charge a price per time?


Thanks,


Bobcatboy06


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have not plowed for them myself, but I know they can be cheap. really only want you to come out once in a 24 hour period....or less. 

many times you can work out aggreements with their main offices in new jersy for the pa stores and get a better rate. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I would bid a Home Depot by the hour per truck.I wouldn't bid it seasonal or per inch.Thats just me.



Brad
RCGM


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a proposal for one near me sitting on my desk. You can have it if you want it. They want a seasonal price, to be broken up over 4 months.

Although not all of them operate this way, some of them are bid by the hour. So to answer your questions... it depends... some do and some dont.


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

PerfiCut Lawn & Landscape

I'd be interested to see what rates you came up with. I have my bid finished but it can't hurt to compare. Can you please email it to me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Bobcatboy06


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm still interested in what you have to say about your bid




Thanks,

Bobcatboy06


----------



## heavy detroit (Nov 18, 2006)

*retail*

As with many retail stores it is good to plow before the employees get there. The HDs around here open at 6:30 am and many employees show up between 5:30 and 6:30. A lot earlier than other retail!


----------

